# 23 days late, negative tests, cramping am I pregnant



## ando2104

Hi all

AM new to here. And I feel like am going off my head.
Started trying to conceive 1st week in January. I have Polycystic Ovaries.
Had several attempts to conceive. Am now 23 days late, have tested 4 Home pregnancy test & had 2 blood tests from doctors showing negative. Have been having abdominal pain for 4 weeks so doctor is waiting for a scan for me.

I am convinced I am pregnant, but wondering if anyone knows if it is possible to have negative test results but be pregnant.

Any advice would be great.

xxx


----------



## MarchetaHonor

Honey, I really don't know. However, I didn't want to read and run. I would think that with negative blood tests, you are not pregnant. However, you could be one of the ones who's hormones take forever to rise and show pregnancy. I was one of those girls! I am hoping that this is the case and you are indeed pregnant! GOOD LUCK!:hugs:


----------



## bonsaibaybee

After I came off of the pill, I had one cycle 28 days later and then my next one didn't come for 7.5 weeks (so 21 days "late"). I was also convinced I was pregnant and 6 negative HPTs and a negative blood test didn't deter me since I had read stories online that some women found out much later than the normal two weeks due to slower hormone rises. Eventually AF got me (bummer) and I had two more cycles after that that were very long (fortunately now they've seemed to settle at ~35 days), but I think the delays were just a result of stress and my body coming off of the pill. 

Are you sure that you ovulated 23 days ago? What helped me alot was when I started monitoring my fluids and, more recently, my temperatures so I know when I truly ovulated and whether or not I am actually late.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## ando2104

Thanks guys.
I was sure I ovulated on the 15th of January as had the cervix mucus. I have polycystic ovaries so wondered if that would make the hormone release slower.

I have been quite regular for last 5 months or so. So just think it too much of a coincidence to start trying and miss a period, and to have cramping pain & tummy was tender to touch at certain places which i thought might be uterus growing. 

I maybe just need to relax.

I told myself I wasnt going to get obbsessed by it but clearly I am. I suppose what meant to be will be.

Good luck to you guys though
xxx


----------



## bonsaibaybee

ando2104 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I was sure I ovulated on the 15th of January as had the cervix mucus. I have polycystic ovaries so wondered if that would make the hormone release slower.
> 
> I have been quite regular for last 5 months or so. So just think it too much of a coincidence to start trying and miss a period, and to have cramping pain & tummy was tender to touch at certain places which i thought might be uterus growing.
> 
> I maybe just need to relax.
> 
> I told myself I wasnt going to get obbsessed by it but clearly I am. I suppose what meant to be will be.
> 
> Good luck to you guys though
> xxx

I don't know very much about PCOS, so I can't say if it's related to that... but either way, the best thing you can do is just relax and try not to think about it (easy to say, hard to follow lol). I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you though :)


----------



## SKP

I am 2 weeks late now, 3 hpt's


----------



## ando2104

Done another hpt test today & negative so think i better just forget about it. will wait for scan must be something else wrong. Great so typical for things to go wrong for me. It has taken years to persuade husband to have another one & now he decides it is time i start having problems. Gutted xxx


----------



## cloud9

stay positive hun :hugs: 
i am cd63 today last period came on xmas eve and nothing since! no idea why ive had all the tests and everything is normal. since the last mc my cycles went back to 28 and then have had one at 50+ days and now this one which seems like i havent had af in forever! we are almost into march and nothing. ive had bfn's but this last week ive been having lots of symptoms so convinced i am pregnant. i have got the doctors tomorrow too and go for blood pg test and possibly a scan if i can get


----------



## ando2104

i know. sorry to hear about mc. it is so annoying when dont know what wrong with me. i am getting a scan but just waiting or date to come in so will see. let me know how you get on at doctors so glad to hear am not the only one in same boat. Good luck hear from you soon xxx


----------



## opera_lady24

I haven't had a real AF since November. I don't know if that makes you feel any better but I did have super light spotting on the 7th of this month that lasted 3.5 days. Really am not convinced it was a period. Also, I've experienced almost all of the preg symptoms since the 7th but have had 3 BFN's so far, one of which was taken at a doctor's office. I tried getting a blood test done but they couldn't get any blood out of me. GRRR!

Anyway, I think you might just have to wait it out. Try to listen to your body and really take note of the way you normally feel around and during AF and compare it to how you feel now. If this is completely different from what you normally experience, either you're pregnant or your hormones are so out of whack no one can figure out what's going on! I know how you feel though, I'm in your boat. 

FXed for your BFP soon!


----------



## charlotte2010

Hi
Im not sure whats going on with my body, I feel pregnant (I have 2 children) but have 3 bfn, I am going to the doctor in a couple of weeks for a blood test God willing.

please keep updating it would be interesting to see if you guys are pregnant

heres my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31f83e


----------



## ando2104

i did another HPT on Monday & came up with BFN. 65 days since last AF. Still having ovarian pain. Also in centre of tummy can be tender with pressure. Got a scan booked for Monday 7th March, so hopefully will find out what happening so can get fixed to start TTC again. xxx


----------



## cloud9

im 70 days since last af. let me know how you get on on monday with your scan.


----------



## CrazyBex

ando2104 said:


> Hi all
> 
> AM new to here. And I feel like am going off my head.
> Started trying to conceive 1st week in January. I have Polycystic Ovaries.
> Had several attempts to conceive. Am now 23 days late, have tested 4 Home pregnancy test & had 2 blood tests from doctors showing negative. Have been having abdominal pain for 4 weeks so doctor is waiting for a scan for me.
> 
> I am convinced I am pregnant, but wondering if anyone knows if it is possible to have negative test results but be pregnant.
> 
> Any advice would be great.
> 
> xxx

Hi chick, I also have PCOS and i havent had a period since november, i was like you, kept doing tests thinking i was pregnant, gained weight etc, but after loads of home tests, doctors tests, bloods and scans i definatly am not pregnant which obviously is not what i wanted to hear. 
Ive got a friend who with both her boys didnt find out she was pregnant till she was 9 weeks gone as all the tests she did beforehand were negative so it can be possible, but she doesnt have any medical issues.
I would wait and see what the scan says, and hopefully everything is all clear.
Have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ando2104

It would be too good to be true to fall in first month anyway so i have kind of accepted that it not this time. But now would hate to think of something wrong now that we want TTC. I will let yous know what happens on Monday, hope it just something simple like an enlarged cyst that will eventally go down. Thanks to you all for comments. Good luck with your TTC & will keep you's updated. xxx


----------



## ando2104

Hey all have had my scan today & there was no baby which I was sure there wasnt anyway. And nothing showing why am getting abdominal pain. Still not got my period so will be back to drawing board for TTC, which with no periods going to prove a bit tricky. They think it maybe my bowel that causing the pain, but have to wait a week till they report back to my GP then further testing will begin. Am gutted that all this starts when I TTC. 

How did you get on at Doctor MrsBea23. WHere are you from in Scotland. Am in Aberdeen xx


----------



## cloud9

its good news that they said there was no cause for the pain i really want a scan for peace of mind. where did you go for your scan hun?
im on cd74 now the doctor told me to back in 2 months if af still hasn't come! so they are prepared to let me go almost 4-5 months without af before they will look into it?! given my history you would think they would try and help!
and i stupidly tested again today, of course huuuge bfn...!!

my husband comes home today :wohoo:


----------



## ando2104

I know but cant help think why periods have all of a sudden stopped. Cant see what that would have to do with my bowel, am even more confused & anxious now than I was. Was so hoping would go & they would just say oh there is a baby there. My doctor sent me to hospital for pelvis scan. I also have a tilted uterus which am not sure if that causes problems. Its like they dont give a monkeys how we are feeling or going through. Just dont get the human body.

That great your hubby home.

Where are you from? xx


----------



## Pocketmonster

My Dr thinks just the stress of TTC is enough to put off AF...thats why its so often the first cycle it happens too!!!

x


----------



## ando2104

Maybe it is. Didnt feel stressed out about it, but the brain does a wonderful job of confusing us. Think most doctors favourite words are STress & Viral but doesnt actually answer what is wrong. xxx


----------



## cloud9

im from just outside of aberdeen but my doctor is in aberdeen!! they are shockingly bad i recently went to them about my blood results and asked since i was there if they would take a look at my throat it was sore and ive always had a bad history of tonsilitis and the doctor grunted something to me about how she had to move on and take her next appointment! i made sure i asked a few more questions to take up even more time!! they treat you like you're a 10 minute space in their diary not a person! i always leave there feeling like i have wasted their time but infact its their job. makes me so angry


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening ladies,

Well I am just back from the doctor's and it was the best doctors appointment I have ever had.

Ando 2104 I am in Edinburgh. I went to the family planning clinic because I had already been to my doctor about the lack of AF and she said come back once it has been 6 months :growlmad: so I didn't really want to go back to her with the pains because I felt like she would think I am over reacting.

So I was there for about 2 hours lol I saw a nurse and she said I should see a doctor so I waited around and saw a doctor and she asked loads of questions and then took blood and because it was quiet she had time and did a scan and it turns out I have PCOS. It will be a week before my bloods come back to see if there is anything else as well scary! and I have to go and see her again in 3 months if I am still not getting AF. Will they put me on clomid then does anyone know? That would be 7 months without an AF!

I asked if the pains could be coming from the PCOS and she said she didn't think so but it seems like a big coincidence dont you think?


----------



## jm823

cloud 9... Good luck ! I can totally relate... I am on cd 53 with no period and just dpt bloodwork done today and ultrasound thurs. I have my next dr. visit on the 21st to discuss the results so we shall see


----------



## ando2104

Cloud9 I know I think mine just thinks am a hypodcondriac. I think they right. lol. But you think they would be aswell just checking you out to save you wasting another appointment. 

MrsBea23 that good you have found out that you have PCOS. I mean that at least you know what slowing down the process of you TTC.I was told to try for 6 months then go back to my doctor to get refered to be started on Clomid. When I have been to doctor recently they said that they werent that concerned I have not had a period as it common symptom of PCOS, but unfortunatley it more difficult to work out your most fertile time.

Good luck with your results & let me know how you get on? xxx


----------

